# Suitcase full of groceries - suggestions



## nebraskaowner (Feb 23, 2008)

We are planning on packing a suitcase full of food on an upcoming trip and having it be one of our "checked" suitcases.

My plans are to put everything in ziplock bags in case something leaks or explodes...so that is where I need your help.

All of the items I plan on taking will be in their original packaging from the store ... syrup, bisquick, peanut butter, poptarts ... nothing fresh or frozen.
Do cans of pop or bottles of pop, pack OK?

Is there anything I need to be aware of so the items won't get discarded by the baggage screeners?

Thanks!


----------



## Keitht (Feb 23, 2008)

Where are you travelling to?  Is it really so remote that many of the items you plan to take won't be readily available?
I certainly wouldn't pack any 'pop' in checked luggage as it could explode with considerably more than a 'pop'.
If travelling outside the US you may fall foul of food import laws in the country you are visiting and have items confiscated on arrival.  In most cases the outgoing baggage checkers won't care about the import rules where you are visiting, but will hopefully spot other items which might explode.
Failure to declare foodstuffs on arrival can result in very heavy fines.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 23, 2008)

WHY?  There are grocery stores everywhere in the US including Hawaii and one of my interests is seeing what other areas of the country have in their food stores that we don't have at home.  Come on, go on a real vacation and get out of Nebraska-food for a week!


----------



## susan1738 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Modified Version*

I'm thinking of doing a modified version of this, too.  Our flight into Montana for Spring Break will put us at the resort around midnight.  I'm thinking of packing coffee, non-refrigerated creamer, splenda, and some bagels in one of my bags, so we can go straight to the resort and go to bed.  Then when we get up, we can have coffee and a bagel and then go do the real shopping for our other needs for the week.  :whoopie:


----------



## moonstone (Feb 23, 2008)

I always bring some food items when we travel (by plane or car) only because I dont want to buy a whole bottle of ketchup when I'll only need 3-4 tablespoons or 1-2 pounds of sugar when I need 14 teaspoons/week. DD is very fussy about the brand of peanut butter she will eat so a small jar of that is packed. Other than that I mainly bring condiments (as I have many small bottles/jars of them just for travelling) & nothing that will explode if frozen when we are flying. There have been many discussions on this forum in the past as to what people take when travelling to timeshares. Like Diane H, I enjoy going to local grocery stores to see what they have, sometimes I end up bringing more food home than what I brought with me! 
~Diane


----------



## lprstn (Feb 23, 2008)

I usually pack items for breakfast and snacks that we already have at home so I don't have to repurchase.  I do not pack opened items, and if I am flying I put all items in a grocery plastic bag, tie it up, then wrap it in small thin towels.  If we go on a driving trip, I usually go to a meal prep store, like "Lets Dish" or "Mygirlfriendskitchen" and prep our meals or purchase prepped meals which are tasty, wrapped and extremely easy to cook.  It also helps me elieviate having to purchase side items for our meal.  If its just me and my husband traveling we eat out so I don't pack food.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 23, 2008)

I wouldn't bring anything in cans if I didn't need to.   A girlfriend brought cans of Chunky Soup to a friend a few years back.  They were packed in an expensive piece of luggage.  Two cans exploded and ruined the luggage.

I've since packed some as well, but I double wrapped them in plastic bags.

We generally bring enough for morning coffee, then shop for the rest as well.

Fern


----------



## Patri (Feb 23, 2008)

And check the weight of the luggage. Some of that stuff will really add up. Airlines have different weight rules these days.


----------



## Transit (Feb 23, 2008)

I wouldn't pack all that much groceries unless it's to one of the islands where groceries are way over priced,even then I only take the minimum.Anywhere on the mainland USA bringing groceries will not make the price difference enough to add up to going over airline weight limit for luggage. Pack light shop quick.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 23, 2008)

I normally pack a rolling carryon with groceries.  DD is also pickey about brands, and hate to have to run to the grocery store the day of arrival.  Pack salt/pepper, sugar packs, tea, Hot Choc, ceral, pasta, Mac & Cheese, snacks, etc.

When we hit the grocery store - just have to get liquid items, meats, etc.

Makes the shopping trip quicker.


----------



## nebraskaowner (Feb 23, 2008)

I think there is a method to my madness or a good reason for trying to pack some groceries because ... 
our trip is into Washington DC ... we are relying solely on the metro for transportation ... travelling w/ 4 adults & 4 "hungry" teenagers ... so trying to maximize our food budget. The most frequent comment I hear about DC is how expensive it is to eat there. Make sense?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 23, 2008)

nebraskaowner said:


> I think there is a method to my madness or a good reason for trying to pack some groceries because ...
> our trip is into Washington DC ... we are relying solely on the metro for transportation ... traveling w/ 4 adults & 4 "hungry" teenagers ... so trying to maximize our food budget. The most frequent comment I hear about DC is how expensive it is to eat there. Make sense?


Maybe - it would be expensive to 'eat out' but not to grocery shop once there. A thought would be to call the resort/hotel you are staying at and ask what major supermarkets are in the area - and then visit their website.
In large Metro Areas - there are services that will deliver your order to your home/condo for free or a very low fee - such as 'peapod' in the Northeast....there could be such a service where u r going.

We sometimes go to our local 'bulk' store - like Costco - and pick up vacuum-packed cold cuts..but we pretty much shop locally.

Edit - here is the link for 'peapod' in Washington DC http://www.peapod.com/?001=1043&002=33&003=1&004=&005=&006=10010


----------



## dougef (Feb 23, 2008)

nebraskaowner said:


> I think there is a method to my madness or a good reason for trying to pack some groceries because ...
> our trip is into Washington DC ... we are relying solely on the metro for transportation ... travelling w/ 4 adults & 4 "hungry" teenagers ... so trying to maximize our food budget. The most frequent comment I hear about DC is how expensive it is to eat there. Make sense?


  Not to me.  But to each their own!  They have grocery stores in DC and the surrounding area - even a somewhat more expensive small grocery in a big city would be more pratical to me than lugging groceries from home and also risking something leaking or exploding.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2008)

Not for me either.  We travel very light.  Even for two weeks, we can get buy with just carry-on's in a TS with a washer and dryer.  The few dollars I might save on groceries certainly wouldn't be worth the inconvenience of hauling an extra heavy suitcase around.  Taking the luggage for 8 people plus food luggage on public transportation sounds like a nightmare to me!


----------



## funtime (Feb 23, 2008)

*I tried to get carryon on frozen soup on board*

Security stopped me when I tried to get two plastic containers of frozen soup on board -- I had to apologize profusely that I did not know that frozen foods were liquid!!  Other times I have packed such in my suitcase -- double wrapping in plastic.  Good for flights of three hours or less.  Funtime


----------



## naudette (Feb 23, 2008)

Not for me either...I don't cook on vacation.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 23, 2008)

funtime said:


> Security stopped me when I tried to get two plastic containers of frozen soup on board -- I had to apologize profusely that I did not know that frozen foods were liquid!! Other times I have packed such in my suitcase -- double wrapping in plastic. Good for flights of three hours or less. Funtime


 
I have packed frozen yogurt in my carry-on and TSA hasn't said anything  about that....yet, anyway.  I take regular yogurt, freeze it, then place it in an insulated bag.  It serves as an "icepak" for other snacks or sandwiches that might need to be kept cold.  Works great for those long trips to Hawaii.  If the yogurt isn't quite defrosted when you want to eat it, that's okay - it takes like a frozen treat.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 23, 2008)

I can understand packing items like meat, bisquick, etc. But my personal opinion, is that pure liquid items, are just too heavy (at about 7 LBs per gallon) to be worthwhile. Just hit a supermarket or 7-11 and get 2 little bottles when arrived.

Anything which is carbonated and thus under pressure, it likely to exploded in the cargo hold. So will some canned goods. Get soup mixes or frozen soup vs. soup cans.

A couple of million people shop and eat daily in the DC area, their are tons of stores. The metro runs out to the burbs too. I would do some internet hunting and have a store "game plan" in place. A pre-order for delivery like Grayfal suggested is also brilliant.

That should serve as a good compromise between costs and convenience.

Have a great trip, sounds like fun !


----------



## elaine (Feb 23, 2008)

*DC is not that $$$--Harris Teeter is on metro line*

there is a Fuddruckers near 7th and E by the Verizon center ( 10 minute walk form the Mall), a Ruby Tuesdays near that, a Hard Rock Cafe a ew blocks away. Many places have lunch specials.  You can get lunch in Chinatown for $7 or so. For hungry teens, I suggest Armand's Pizza near Capitol Hill--they have a buffet for lunch--pizza and salad--very good and about $7.  There is also a subway sandwich next door.  It's 1 block from Union Station--which has a huge food court and also a Uno's Pizza. Natural History Museum has a very nice cafeteria.
FYI--if you have a Costco membership, you can take metro to Pentagon City (5 minute from DC) and go to Costco there---there is also a Harris Teeter Grocery store right there and  a mall (but it is VERY pedestrian friendly and compact--not like a big Mall in the suburbs)..  I think there is a Baja Fresh there---delicious Tex-Mex and not $$$ at all.  You could go to Baja for a quick dinner before you shop--your teens would like it.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Where are you staying?*

Where are you staying in the DC area?   Eating out in DC may be more expensive than some parts of the country, but there are also many chain restaurants that cost the same everywhere.

Nancy


----------



## dmharris (Feb 23, 2008)

When we stayed at the Marriott Newport Coast recently, they told us to use our key card as a way to get discounts for frequent shoppers at the nearby chain grocery store.  I always ask if we can get frequent shopper discounts when traveling out of town.  No store has ever refused.  

Soda on a plane is not a good idea.  And no lithium batteries are to be checked any longer (I know you don't eat them, but just thought of that).

DC is a wonderful city, be sure to do the tour of the US Mint, if they're still giving it.  My favorite.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 24, 2008)

On business trips when I'm sharing a car, my coworkers are sometimes reluctant to stop off at a grocery store. I've packed 20oz bottles of drinks many times with no mishaps. I put them in a ziploc bag, then wrap it all in another plastic bag. I've never had a leak.

I also take food and other necessary items along when travelling with the family. I did have a bottle of liquid All leak into it's bag once, but it didn't do any damage to the rest of the luggage.

Sheila


----------



## beatja (Feb 24, 2008)

*Try shipping the food*

You can always pack a box and take it to ups and ship it to the resort where you are staying and that way you won't have to deal with carrying the stuff on the metro.  Food stores are not that expensive in DC and the surrounding areas. There are plenty of restaurants you can go to - ask where you are staying and I'm sure they can refer you to some local favorites that are not so expensive.


----------



## macko420 (Feb 24, 2008)

Many times I take along grocery coupons and just shop in the area.  At least I save a little!


----------



## Jimster (Feb 25, 2008)

*FYI*

There is no US mint in DC nor has there ever been.  What is there is the government printing office which prints various denominations of dollars.

As for condiments, we always take a baggie of salt, pepper, mustard we get from fast food places.  This is because you don't usually need a full jar of mustard.  Take Kool aid instead of pop.  You don't really need all the groceries-just be selective.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 25, 2008)

Jimster said:


> There is no US mint in DC nor has there ever been. What is there is the government printing office which prints various denominations of dollars.


 
Whatever it's called, when we went prior to 9/11, it was fascinating and well worth the time and wait with two children!


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Feb 25, 2008)

I have gotten really lazy lately. The last trip we took, I wasn't in the mood to weigh my bags and start moving things around. So, I packed very light. On arrival we went to a super Target and bought all the food we needed as well as travel shampoo/conditioner, sunscreen, soap, lotions etc.....anything I couldn't get in travel size, I bought cheap store brand and depending how much I liked it, took it home or threw it away. 

Lisa


----------

